# Summit Treestand Recall



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10126.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, mine is a recall so I made the call today and was told I'd have one in 7-10 business days. :thumb: I passed this on to guys at work too, you never know who you can spare a serious accident, thanks again, great info buddy!
:beer:


----------

